# Sponsored: Purdy Marathon™ Roller Cover



## ContractorTalk (Mar 19, 2014)

The Purdy Marathon™ roller cover is the newest product from Purdy and is formulated with an exclusive blend of nylon and polyester fabric that lasts longer, paints further, and provides a smoother finish with less lint. Marathon™ is perfect for large projects as it can take wear and tear while providing consistent coverage and great final appearance. It also has superb paint pick-up and release properties for increased productivity with less trips back and forth to the bucket. Use with either oil-base or water-base paints, and for interior or exterior applications. 

Click *here* to learn more about the Purdy Marathon™ roller cover.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

I wish they made a 3/16" roller nap. 3/8" is short, but I much prefer 3/16" for roller and brushing trim.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Caslon said:


> I wish they made a 3/16" roller nap. 3/8" is short, but I much prefer 3/16" for roller and brushing trim.


I agree, there's one place around here that sells a perfect size nap for woodwork. They're kinda out of my way and they aren't even a paint store.

Purdy sent me one of the 1/2", I only used it on one room so I can't say much about it's performance but it seemed like it took forever to clean. I ended up throwing it away which I do most often with covers. It cost more of my time than it does to buy one. The only covers I wash repeatedly are lambswool.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

I rarely wash out naps now, too much time and too much a waste of water. Besides, I'll have used that roller nap so much during a particular job, that by the time I've finished that job, that nap has earned a permanent retirement.


----------



## DavidRackley (Aug 23, 2014)

Purdy roller covers are good to use. Purdy marathon uses highest quality fabrics and their covers are specially blended to the proper density.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

To be honest I didn't see much diff in the Marathon over their other covers. Hiss's me off they replaced the microfibers with Marathons.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Colossus man.


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

ToolNut said:


> To be honest I didn't see much diff in the Marathon over their other covers. Hiss's me off they replaced the microfibers with Marathons.


I'm pretty sure I saw the microfibers on the shelf with a new name?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

So I picked up 5 gal of Property Solution & a 3/4" Marathon this AM & laid it all on today.

Roller cover - worked well.:thumbsup:


----------

